
SQL Query Planning in Rockset - purvidesai
https://www.rockset.com/blog/sql-query-planning-for-operational-analytics/
======
purvidesai
This blog post talks about how SQL query planning is implemented in Rockset to
support operational analytics requirements, like low latency and high
concurrency.

